# NRA is AWOL, AGAIN



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

So I quit the turds years ago when they *[] BUT nosed me for a renewal nothing with my donations[/U]*.

This is TEN YEARS AGO, NOW THE NRA HAS DONE NOTHING SINCE!!!!!!!! I'm glad those leaches got nothing! My $$$ went to GOA.

Screw the NRA and the Clinton Clan!

The NRA turds might as well be stumping for the witch who flys around with a Clinton shirt. They sure don't help America


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Mad Trapper said:


> So I quit the turds years ago when they *[] BUT nosed me for a renewal nothing with my donations[/U]*.
> 
> This is TEN YEARS AGO, NOW THE NRA HAS DONE NOTHING SINCE!!!!!!!! I'm glad those leaches got nothing! My $$$ went to GOA.
> 
> ...


I must admit...I don't understand. I'm not an NRA member but hell, it seems that's all I've heard is the NRA is the democrats public enemy #1.

Tell me more...please.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I have mixed feelings about them, I still pay my dues, I like the magazine, they do a rating for all the candidates for their views on the 2nd amendment which is helpful, I think they could do more, most of the money though I feel goes in just a fews pockets, think this is common practice with most lobby's. There are probably other pro-2nd amendment groups out there that are much more efficient with the money they get, they don't get the media attention though like the NRA.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I am a life member of the NRA , I like there programs on guns , I have shot in competition with the NRA . They have very good programs for kids to learn about gun safety .


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

I don't know what you're expecting - but they are at the bottom of just about every anti-gun effort around .... they sit in counsel with the politicos when the legalese gets written - they provide the legal expertise that is the deciding factor most of the time ....

the very fact that the DNC and the leftist absolutely hate the NRA with every fiber of their soul is enough for me ....


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Life member here. I had a great time at the 2016 convention! I enjoy the magazine and online info. There doesn't seem to be too many
groups on the side of "gun rights and 2nd amendment" I believe NRA is one of them! As someone said if it aggravates and pisses off anyone
from the left that is good and I'm for it!


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

If you don't like them by all means pick another to support!
GOA, SAF, NAGR and every state has at LEAST ONE pro gun related group, but if we all sit on the sidelines.... the 2A is done!


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Do not know what your beef is, but, the NRA is THE only real defender of the 2nd Amendment.
Do as you wish.
Another user who depends on others to pay the freight!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

You don't really think they support Clinton? That's the stupidest thing I've heard this week.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Well I'm expecting the kind of congressional campaigns that rocked 1994. I'm expecting campaigns period. The NRA board is now a bunch of lawyers or are listening just to lawyers and thinking it can all work out in court -- with legal fees of course. Win and the ballot not behind the robe.



Illini Warrior said:


> I don't know what you're expecting - but they are at the bottom of just about every anti-gun effort around .... they sit in counsel with the politicos when the legalese gets written - they provide the legal expertise that is the deciding factor most of the time ....
> 
> the very fact that the DNC and the leftist absolutely hate the NRA with every fiber of their soul is enough for me ....


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Targetshooter said:


> I am a life member of the NRA , I like there programs on guns , I have shot in competition with the NRA . They have very good programs for kids to learn about gun safety .


 I am also a life member and concur 100%


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

There might be times when an organization should lie low. They might scare off some Democrats and others who don't want to vote for Hillary.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I belong to NAGR, GOA and the NRA(life). NRA has the most moola for campaign donations therefore the most clout. No one agrees 100 percent of the time. If you deeply disagree with one support some others as well as do nagging with your elected officials that vote on these matters write daily, weekly, monthly but write, email, fax and call. Also remember whom you are dealing with, money talks and BS walks. Contribute to like minded organizations. VOTE: do not let liberal votes go unopposed. Don't do the above and your part of the problem.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I am a member of the NRA and very proud to be one. I honestly believe that they are the 800 lb. gorilla in the room as Diane Feinstein so eloquently stated in a moment of rage when her 2015 Assault Weapons Ban fell flat. The NRA is a cross section of Americans, Every race and every political affiliation fill our ranks. Even some Democrats. You can't please everyone every time something comes along.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Life Member and very proud of it. Don't want the NRA around? Just think where you'd be right now.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> I honestly believe that they are the 800 lb. gorilla in the room as Diane Feinstein so eloquently stated in a moment of rage when her 2015 Assault Weapons Ban fell flat.


CSI you've now insulted, every Gorilla in the World!
Fienstien is a very ugly individually, in every aspect! She's anti-gun, but made sure she has a Cali Carry permit, walled compound and body guards, just like Schmuck Schummer and "Lill Nepolean"Bloomberg....


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm a member. I am the NRA, to quote one of their themes from years ago.
Politics is the art of compromise. You pick the fights you want to win - no side can win 100% all the time.
I am satisfied with their actions.


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

I'm a member and am proud of it.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

^^^ Thank You RPD, for I am the NRA also.

I have a bumper sticker and a hat that have this old slogan on them ...... it sums it all up for me. I have hired lobbyists and understand how they work. 

To fully appreciate the actions of the NRA you must come to terms with the following:


They are the elephant in the room. The mere mention of their prescience or intent commands resect and a response.
The NRA is a lobbyist organization dwelling in the pits of self serving lawmakers. They negotiate and make their presence known amongst these political snakes.
It is a slow and tiresome process that demands a full tine watch.
Victories are sometimes gained through small losses.

I am a life member you should be also.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Now "We are freedom's safest place." Kind of hard to deny that one.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

tango said:


> Do not know what your beef is, but, the NRA is THE only real defender of the 2nd Amendment.
> Do as you wish.
> Another user who depends on others to pay the freight!


Nope! Beef is imponet NRA. I got *zero* from the NRA except trinkets, and a magazine with Lon Horuchi and HSP with the " assain who hit the mother holding her baby, in the face, but cleanly missed the baby". I'm sure YOU APPOVED OF THAT MURDER. Look at ANY ACTION IN THE WHOLE NORTHEAST AMERICA THE LAST 20 YEARS?????? Find some, Gomer.

My "feight" goes to GOA

P.S. Bundys not guilty, but GOV/they murdered Levoy.

P.S. *NOW IS THE TIME NRA, PUT UP OR SHUT UP, YOU WANT HILDEBEAST?*


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

You start to sound a lot like our ex from PA or was it NJ who complained that CCW in Jersey didn't exist. Perhaps it is thee that hast not done what theee shouldest.


----------



## m14nm (Nov 9, 2012)

NRA and GOA member, and will continue to be.
Also, a Bitter Clinger.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm a member. I wish the NRA could do more, but I suppose like any group with limited funds, they must choose the battles they think they can win.


----------

